# PyTiVo doesn't list "Push from Video Source"



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

When I enter my username and password in my pyTiVo config file, I don't see anything listing "Push from video shares". Quite frankly, I don't even know where to look. Can someone provide some assistance?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

You push from the web... http://localhost:9032/

If you are not using the default pyTiVo port, but sure to update the url.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Right, but when getting setup on the Auto Push program, I read this:



> TEST PYTIVO PUSH SETUP
> 
> Once you have pyTivo setup as detailed above you should test your setup within pyTivo, which you can do as follows:
> 
> ...


The highlighted line is the issue. I'm not seeing Push from video shares anywhere and don't know where to look.

Here's the home of my pyTiVo config on the Web:


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

How old is your copy of pyTiVo? Try grabbing the latest snapshot here: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

ebf said:


> How old is your copy of pyTiVo? Try grabbing the latest snapshot here: http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git


Alright, I'm going to plead ignorance. I've been installing PyTiVo using an EXE file, so I don't really know how to use this. Is there a straightforward how-to on how to install the McBrine version?


----------



## Rdian06 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sparty99 said:


> Alright, I'm going to plead ignorance. I've been installing PyTiVo using an EXE file, so I don't really know how to use this. Is there a straightforward how-to on how to install the McBrine version?


Use the March 09 installer and then follow the instructions linked on the download page to upgrade to the latest git version:

http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/forum/updated-windows-installer-2009-03-21-t512.html#3957


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You can also do it without involving the old installer, which would be my choice.


----------

